

Show HN: I made an open source iOS HN reader - chubs

Hi all, i made an iOS HN reader, so i can read HN nicely on my iphone while pushing my daughter on the swing (she likes going on the swing for a good hour on saturdays... go figure).
Anyway i figured i'd open source it and show it here:<p>http://splinter.com.au/hacker-news-reader<p>https://github.com/chrishulbert/HackerNewsReader<p>And its on the app store if you couldn't be bothered firing up xcode:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-reader/id457519010?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>Anyway, hopefully someone out there can learn something looking at the code. There seems to be a dearth of example code / foss code from actual proper apps out there. Have a nice weekend all!
======
rawsyntax
This looks awesome. As somebody who has considered getting into iOS
programming, but hasn't taken the dive yet (more focused on ruby based
websites / mobile websites right now), thanks for making it open source.

~~~
chubs
You're welcome - i really hope you get something out of reading through the
source. I used to be a ruby guy before this too, so i think you should find
the transition not too difficult. Good luck.

